
LinkedIn CEO - LinkedIn and Microsoft: Changing the Way the World Works - uptown
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-microsoft-changing-way-world-works-jeff-weiner
======
CephalopodMD
"Given our ability to operate independently, little is expected to change:
You'll have the same title, the same manager, and the same role you currently
have. The one exception: For those members of the team whose jobs are entirely
focused on maintaining LinkedIn's status as a publicly traded company, we'll
be helping you find your next play."

If that's what it sounds like, that's the most carefully worded version of
"you're fired" I've ever seen.

~~~
adrenalinelol
It'd kind of insulting to one's intelligence when a company says "This 20
billion dollars is just a passive investment guys... Nothing to see here!". I
wonder if Nokia employees were told the same thing.

------
korginator
From the article: "For LinkedIn, it was to connect the world’s professionals
to make them more productive and successful, and for Microsoft it was to
empower every individual and organization in the world to achieve more. "

Microsoft's mission statement sounds like the same meaningless fluff they've
been going on about since Nadella took charge.

$26 billion is a nice amount, even for MS, it gives me pause to think about
what they really intend to do and how they could abuse LinkedIn user
information, a veritable treasure trove of deeply personal and _real_
information and people networks.

------
BenoitP
> combining these assets would be unique

> LinkedIn's graph interwoven throughout Outlook, Calendar, Active Directory,
> Office, Windows, Skype, Dynamics, Cortana, Bing and more

> LinkedIn’s full potential [...] within the enterprise [...] corporate
> directory, company news dissemination, collaboration

This is about owning the environment around microsoft's products, adding
another dimension to lock-in.

~~~
basch
Yammer, Sharepoint, Delve

------
sickbeard
1\. People 2\. Machine Learning 3\. ???? 4\. Profit!

That's one hell of a 26 billion dollar bet with Microsoft fronting all the
risks, because I'm sure MS could build a better LinkedIn from scratch if they
created a department with a 26 billion dollar budget.

~~~
eulji
1) Brand 2) Data 3) explain millions why to register to yet another service
and why 4) make it popular

~~~
ilostmykeys
5) absorbing a would-be competitor :)

